# CI 7447 decodificador aplicaciones



## electronicoabel (Nov 6, 2010)

hola que tal... mi duda es la siguiente tengo que exponer sobre el decodificador msi 7447, como ya saben es de bcd a 7 segmentos, pero mi profesora quiere que presente otras aplicaciones de este integrado y arreglos pero no se ninguna me pueden ayudar?? gracias!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 6, 2010)

hola bienvenido, te coloco el diagrama interno, no creo que tenga muchas utilidades mas que decodificar, tienen 3 pines que es para apagar o desactivar las entradas y activar las salidas y test lamp...bueno saludoss


----------

